# 1/6/08



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Decided to go see if all the reds were frozen from the last few days of arctic conditions. Waited til lunchtime to launch so things could warm up a bit. Figured with it being glass calm all day i'd at least see some fish if nothing else. Didn't take long to spot a small school of upperslot fish. Fired the first cast of the day and twitched it a couple times. This 26" was a little sluggish when i first stuck him but quickly woke up for a fight..










The rest of those fish spooked away so i moved on to another school. Had to work for every bite with the water temp in the 40's, but managed 5 or 6 more up to 25" before meeting up with firespyder who had already boated a couple fish. Things sorta died for a while with that school once we teamed up, so we decided to make a move. Poled along a long stretch of very shallow water and saw plenty of reds sunbathing and even a nice 18-20"+ flounder. Ended up spooking a lot of those fish. Stopped and hit a trout spot very briefly before heading back to the school where we met up and managed a double hookup of rats. A few more casts and ryan had to peace out. I stuck around another hour or so to fish the first part of the flood tide and found some more action. With the slick calm water, it was easy to see the schools pushing down the bank, but i still had to work for each bite. Ended up with 18 reds and called it a day.




























Saw this school pushing down the bank at sunset right after i caught my last fish..










I spared them until next time.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Rocken' the Reds*

Nice report. I guess we got some residents in Rudee that need some harassing up here soon. 

Later,


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

great work.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

nice pics. were you in wb?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

justinstewart said:


> nice pics. were you in wb?


negative, check your PM though.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce....*

I guess there was just to much "info" to put my picture up hugh?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you mean this monster?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> you mean this monster?



Ryan..If I remember correctly...yer about 7'6 and 450 lbs...that fish is a monster...LOL..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Ryan..If I remember correctly...yer about 7'6 and 450 lbs...that fish is a monster...LOL..




lol....it also works if ur 4'3 and 140lbs , right al?

dont make me post that vid of u and the bigguns dancin 

nice fish both ryans


Jesse


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I got to give Jeb a call.....*

He has some of that leftover footage of you fishing for seagulls back in the spring Al.

You had a great day with them landing...WHat was it? Two I believe? Those Flying sea buzzards gave you a good fight....


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Yeah Al...*

Post me getting eaten by that dang crazy bird. 
Ryan let me know about Sunday. Yall catching these reds is killing me.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im down I guess....*

Thing is, I wanna do the raleigh thing Saturday; I told you about it. So there are three options. (of course they are weather dependent and thats already not looking good for you)

Anyhow.
I was gonna go to raleigh saturday and come back Sunday, But I can do it in one day...Come back Saturday that is.

So you can; 

A. Come down Saturday and stay here at the house with us, the dogs, and one meanassmuthafrigincat. 

2. Head on down real early Sunday and we'll try it, or;

3C- Forgetaboutit!

If you do come on down however-, We can at least get you aquainted with the area......

Adendum.....
If you should choose to come down saturday, weather permitting....I could skip the whole Raleigh deal, we could go fish at Fort Fisher all night (somewhat of an all-nighter) saturday, wake up and yak fish the bays sunday......:beer:

Anyhow, let me know-

Of course, Fishing those aforementioned areas must meet the approval of said Kayaking Board Moderator, one UNCDUB13.

Without his expressed written consent, one might consider me a sortof a trader in these parts....

In a nutshell...

*Bringit!*


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ill call you Sat*

More than likely it will be b or c. I have to go to a work party with the girlfriend. Went last year and it was like going to the prom.....HATED IT
So come on up go to the fishing show and will touch base on SAT. Do yall need a place to crash?


----------

